# Recommended Stellplatz in Black Forest/ Bavarian Alps??



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

Taking the Knaus back to it's homeland soon. Definitely going to visit the Black Forest for the first time and to see Hitler's 'Eagles Nest' near Berchtesgaden in the Bavarian Alps.

Anyone got any recommended overnight spots??

Knauser


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

First, if you haven't already got one, i'd recommend a copy of the 'Bordatlas', you can buy online here http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/ about €18 inc p&p if i remember correctly. This book is the equivalent (if not better) of the French aires book.

Here's a few i can recommend,

Black forest -

Waldkirch - just north Freiburg

Schonach - just outside Triberg (home of the cuckoo clock)

Unterkirnach - West of Villingen, probably the best S/Platz we've ever stayed at, highly recommended

Bavaria-

Fussen - Not strictly a 'stellplatz' but more a site specifically for motorhomes

Garmisch Partenkirchen - 2 here, 1 outside the olympic ski stadion (average) and 1 outside the eisstadion (v good) although its possible these might have closed down so make sure you have a contingency plan if you do visit

Fall- on the 307 between Garmisch and the Achen pass, Highly recommended.

All the above (and more) in the campsite database, do a search on 'stellplatz'

schoen urlaub und gute reise,

pj


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Unterkirnach - West of Villingen, probably the best S/Platz we've ever stayed at, highly recommended


I would def agree with this, plenty to do in surrounding area, i.e. walks, the black forest itself, supermarket nearby, restaurants, friendly locals etc etc


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi to all Germany visitors, 

for Germany you can look in the homepage of the french homepage from.

www.campingcar-infos.com 

Under " Allemagne " you can find very much " Stellplätze " in southern Germany.

About Unterkirnach: is a good place, but in Bad Dürrheim, 15 km south are 2 parking near the Therme " Solemar, for more than 150 mh. with service and electricity for 6,60 Euro the night. If you stay 3 days, you become 1 entry p.person for 9 Euro.
Bad Dürrheim is one of the best 27 Stellplätze for mh. in Germany...
On next week-ent the french forum of CCI make a rallye, the second this year....

Nous vous souhaitons un bon séjour en Forêt Noire... 

with kind regards,

duc ( moderator by CCI-France...) :wink:


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendations, there's definitely a few there I will use, if not full. 

And Duc - I have used your site for French Aire info, never realised you had info for other countries as well.

Some good pictures and comments to read in my poor French. 

I will make sure I take pictures of wherever I stay and post them up here when I return.

Knauser


----------

